# 1st AE-1 SLR and Accessories For $40!!!



## DavidSR (May 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to share that I bought my first film SLR and this is what it came with.

Leather Photo. Carrying Bag
Leather Strap For AE-1
AE-1 35MM SLR
Auto Telephoto Lens (??-200MM)
2x Converter
Vivitar 28 2.8
Canon 50 1.8
Canon Flash
Hoya Filters
Lens Cases
Instruction Manual

I'm sure there's a bit more I am missing, but I think I got a great deal!!!! He sold it to me at his house so I am pretty confident it is in working condition because most people would avoid selling it at their house especiall if the items aren't working. The battery and film compartment were perfectly clean and I installed a fresh battery yesterday and it seems to work fine. I just need to develop some film before I am sure.

I did have one question though. One of the rear lens caps had something on the rim of it..maybe oil. I was trying to put it on the lens, but after I noticed the substance I stopped. Is there supposed to be oil anywhere on lenses? Since I was trying to put the rear lens cap on some of the liquid got in some portions of the lens, but not on the glass. If you have any info....I would greatly appreciate it!

Thank you!!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 20, 2009)

Congrats on the Canon AE1. Fine piece of equipment.

No, there should not be any oil anywhere, be that camera or lenses. It's possible someone attempted to make the lens focus smoother and lubricated it. Big mistake! I would simply clean the oil off (cotton swab and alcohol) the lens body and make sure it doesn't get on the glass. Do the leaves of the aperture have any oil on them?


----------



## DavidSR (May 20, 2009)

I haven't had much time to play with it, but will hopefully this weekend.  I haven't checked the aperture, but I will as soon as I get a chance to play with it.  I'll post back here as soon as I take a look at it.

Thanks for the info.!!


----------



## Battou (May 20, 2009)

The older FD lenses (breech lock) are fully manual and can be stopped down off the body. you just have to flip the linkage into the locked position and the aperture blades will open and close with the turn of the aperture ring. This should prove useful in checking the blades for oil.


It's also awesome for reverse lens macro but that is beside the point


----------

